# A full buyer's guide to Rubik's Cubes. What would yours look like?



## novice (Sep 10, 2009)

For each Rubik's solid on offer, from 2x2 to 7x7 to pyramids to whatever else you get, could you state the brand recommendation you'd make to:

-a beginner who isn't too fussed about speed, but does want value for money, something which isn't a huge strain to turn and something which won't fall apart. i've found the rubiks.com 3x3 to be very good, so cubes like that but in different sizes would be good...just something decent. anything better than the rubiks.com 3x3 for 3x3s? i've had some serious crap in the past. my 2x2 cube (cheapest one on ebay, not a rubiks.com) fell apart in my hands, leaving an impossible puzzle of plastic pieces in front of me to reassemble. it was decent before it did this. my 4x4 and 5x5 cheapies off ebay also fell apart with even more complicated results...and before they did, they were very stiff, with tiny cubies too...they didn't turn unless i'd made a big conscious effort to get all of the layers perfectly aligned.

-a serious speedcuber who really wants to get up to crazy speeds.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 10, 2009)

Umm... we had threads like this before. Look here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659 and/or here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1665


----------



## panyan (Sep 10, 2009)

stickies...


----------



## Konsta (Sep 10, 2009)

novice said:


> For each Rubik's solid on offer, from 2x2 to 7x7 to pyramids to whatever else you get, could you state the brand recommendation you'd make to:
> 
> -a beginner who isn't too fussed about speed, but does want value for money, something which isn't a huge strain to turn and something which won't fall apart. i've found the rubiks.com 3x3 to be very good, so cubes like that but in different sizes would be good...just something decent. anything better than the rubiks.com 3x3 for 3x3s? i've had some serious crap in the past. my 2x2 cube (cheapest one on ebay, not a rubiks.com) fell apart in my hands, leaving an impossible puzzle of plastic pieces in front of me to reassemble. it was decent before it did this. my 4x4 and 5x5 cheapies off ebay also fell apart with even more complicated results...and before they did, they were very stiff, with tiny cubies too...they didn't turn unless i'd made a big conscious effort to get all of the layers perfectly aligned.
> 
> -a serious speedcuber who really wants to get up to crazy speeds.



2x2: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24756 (Eastsheen)

3x3: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16433 (Type C)

4x4: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208 (QJ Normal size with tiles) *or* http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24168 (QJ smaller one with stickers)

5x5-7x7 (and beyond): http://www.v-cubes.com/

Pyraminx: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22357

Megaminx: MF8, maybe from Ebay (I would not buy QJ Megaminx, and I have both), should be max $15 with shipping.

Square-1: Also from Ebay, $10-$15 with shipping. And it should be MF8 brand, not that cheaper crappy one that doesn't turn good.

Both 'deal'-shops are with free shipping.


----------



## TemurAmir (Sep 10, 2009)

2x2 eastsheen
3x3 DIY type a or c
4x4 meffert's or qj
5x5 v-cube
6x6 v-cube
7x7 v-cube
pyraminx-tropicalestore on ebay or cube4you pyraminx
megaminx QJ


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't believe that so many people like the Type C. I bought a white one and it was garbage. I need to get another...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 11, 2009)

3x3 - type c
4x4 - QJ
5x5 - VCUBE or QJ
megaminx - QJ
pyraminx - QJ
tetraminx - QJ
Skewb - QJ


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 11, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I can't believe that so many people like the Type C. I bought a white one and it was garbage. I need to get another...



I agree, I have the black one and I see nothing special in it.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 11, 2009)

3x3 - JSK or edison
2x2 - forget it make a DIY xD
4x4 - mefferts. i kinda hate the QJ's.
5x5 and beyond - vcubes?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 11, 2009)

A badly tensioned, barely broken in Type C is garbage, it just needs a little love.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 11, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I can't believe that so many people like the Type C. I bought a white one and it was garbage. I need to get another...


I have several Type Cs and they are all amazing cubes, _especially_ my white one. It would be my main cube, but my look-ahead is bad with white cubes. My second best is a bit different Type C, that I don't know where I bought it. It has a creamy-colored core, instead of normal Type C core that is the same color as Rubik's DIYs core.
Oh, and I have also Type A, B, D, E, F, C4Ys.. But we all like different things. Hope you find your best type. I know I'm still looking, even though I love Type Cs. (my Edison's are already shipped)


anythingtwisty said:


> A badly tensioned, barely broken in Type C is garbage, it just needs a little love.


Jeh  ...and maybe some silicone as well.


----------



## Tristeeey (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm about to order 100$ in cubes, and would like to know if these are good cubes:

Shengshou Megaminx
yj guanlong
moyu tanglong
qiyi sail
moyu pyraminx
qiyi square - 1
qiyi skewb
(and a bunch of full bright stickers with standard red, full fitted)


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 18, 2015)

Tristeeey said:


> I'm about to order 100$ in cubes, and would like to know if these are good cubes:
> 
> Shengshou Megaminx
> yj guanlong
> ...



There really aren't any cubes on the market that are bad, but ditch the guanlong to get the YuHu megaminx.
Also dat bump.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

2x2 - SS Aurora 2x2 (meh it's only 8)
3x3 - I'm getting my brother a Yuxin Fire, it's only 5 on theCubicle and it's good for beginners and faster cubers as well
4x4 - I've heard good things about the Yuxin Lion
5x5 - The SS and Cyclone Boys are good, and they're cheap
6x6 and 7x7 - SS, because the Aoshi and Aofu are money black holes
Mega - The QJ is really nice, but the SS is good if you plan to get a lot faster and spend time modding it.
Pyra - The SS has a nice feel, and doesn't pop much (as far as I know)
SQ1 - QiYi. All the others are complete garbage.
Skewb - The SS is nice, but if you want to spend a little extra money to get you faster later, get the QiYi.
Clock - LingAo > BaiTai. That is all.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 5x5 - The SS and Cyclone Boys are good, and they're cheap



It's no longer 2011, the Shengshou is not good anymore 
Yuxin is the best of all 5x5s at the moment.


----------

